# Background refresh iPhone?



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Can I disable background refresh while logged in and use other apps?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I use my "Maps" app for navigation with the driver app running. I drove my first 2 fares today & found Maps gave my shorter routes than what Uber did.

JM2¢W


----------

